# Faty and ABT, sorry they were in the same cook



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

Just some food porn, so long ago I forget what I put in them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

I see plenty of cheese and cheese is good.
*Like!*


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I see plenty of cheese and cheese is good.
> *Like!*


Yea cheese clogs the arteries and that's just the price you pay for delicious.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 16, 2018)

My Cardiologist said white cheeses, but no yellow cheeses.
Gives me an idea. Just a simple burger fatty with Asiago Cheese.
Maybe some dried tomaters... :rolleyes:


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2018)

Yellow or Orange cheese...  Hah!
Almost all cheese made that is yellow/orange is dyed with either natural annato or food dye.

Undyed yellow cheese, a very pale yellow, is the product of very high fat cows milk, usually from being fed on very high quality summer pastures.
There is practically zero of that now a days.

Dyeing cheese started all the way back in the 16th century, a way to fleece the public of their money for very desirable and supposedly higher fat content cheese.
And continues through today.
And most folks don't even realize that real cheese is white cheese.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 16, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Yellow or Orange cheese...  Hah!
> Almost all cheese made that is yellow/orange is dyed with either natural annato or food dye.
> 
> Undyed yellow cheese, a very pale yellow, is the product of very high fat cows milk, usually from being fed on very high quality summer pastures.
> ...



" Hey @$$h©√£!",
Don't rock the boat!
At least I can get some cheese if it's "white".

LMAO!

I "cheat" every whicha way.
But in moderation.
The idea here is to have a "moderate" heart attack next time. :rolleyes:o_O ;)


----------



## wboggs (Aug 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My Cardiologist said white cheeses, but no yellow cheeses.
> Gives me an idea. Just a simple burger fatty with Asiago Cheese.
> Maybe some dried tomaters... :rolleyes:


I'd fire that doctor.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> " Hey @$$h©√£!",


You called!?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Yellow or Orange cheese...  Hah!
> Almost all cheese made that is yellow/orange is dyed with either natural annato or food dye.
> 
> Undyed yellow cheese, a very pale yellow, is the product of very high fat cows milk, usually from being fed on very high quality summer pastures.
> ...


Check out Kerrygold John. That is some high quality cheese :)


----------



## wboggs (Aug 18, 2018)

All cheese is whit till a die is added.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2018)

wboggs said:


> All cheese is whit till a die is added.


Not completely true, but true enough for 99.+% of commercially made cheeses.
As I stated, naturally pale yellow cheese does occur in some cheeses when made from very high fat content milk when grazed on prime pasture.
But yeah, yellow cheese has been being faked for literally hundreds of years.

That said, today I'll be buying a 2lb block of Aged Extra Sharp Cheddar that is damned near bright orange.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 20, 2018)

WB, Looks tasty!


----------

